# hey.i'm new here



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

hi to all.i have this thing as you call it DP for about 15 years,now i'm 23 years old.it was not come out from using drugs but as i remember from some traumatic events that i experienced in my primary school years(divorced parents,daily arguments between them and sexual abuse).the first 7 years of my "journey" i knew that something is wrong but i did't pay much attention to it(i was very angry).the next 8 years was just hell(i was depressed all the time,headaches,stomakaches,vision problems).someone else was in me but for sure it wasn't me.at the age of 19 i started smoke pot,drinking alcohol,doing some mdma etc.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome Paco. I think we have a lot in common. I am also 23. I have had this DP since I was about 6 years old. So we have both been suffering for so long and from such a young age.

"someone else was in me but for sure it wasn't me." I felt the same way, still do. I remember before I knew this problem of mine had a name I was in the car with my dad flipping through radio stations. I came to this song I liked... the lyrics said "There's someone in my head, but it's not me." I asked my dad who it was and he said Pink Floyd. So that's how I got interested in them. He told me one of the guys suffered from schizophrenia. For awhile I thought I was schizophrenic. I still wonder from time to time.

I started smoking weed, drinking, and messin' around with other drugs when I was about 18. It's messed up cuz a lot of people here got their DP from drugs and we already had it and we were doing them. I don't know about you, but I didn't realize it was going to make this feeling of mine worse. I figured I could only feel better. And it did make me feel better for awhile, but then most of the drugs turned on me... I had some pretty bad panic attacks on drugs cuz they increased my DP. Alcohol still makes me feel good.... except the next day my DP is 10 times worse.

Ok sorry for writing a book here. I hope this site helps you out. It's been a great support for me.


----------

